# Ajattelin että alan pimputtelemaan sitä kunhan vaan lykkään johdon seinään.



## curebox

The following lines are from a post in which the writer is talking about a keyboard she won in a raffle.  The lines that particularly concern me are the first ones in which she seems to be saying she will "push" management.  There are some words that I just cannot make out with a regular translator. 

Ajattelin että alan pimputtelemaan (vaikka en osaakaan soittaa) sitä kunhan vaan lykkään johdon seinään.  Mutta siinä on sellainen pikkuinen näyttö jossa vilkkuu jotain tekstiä ja numeroita, eli vissii pitäis jotai asetuksia painella enkä tajua niistä mitään. En ole saanut siitä pihaustakaan irti. 

Here is the most I can make of it:
I thought that but if only, push the management to the wall but in it is a little display in which a text and numbers flash pimputtelemaan of the field (even though I cannot ring at all) it.in other words vissii pitäis jotai to press placings I understand nothing of them. I have not got a pihaus from it loose either.

Thank you if you can help me make sense of this.


----------



## jonquiliser

No, she's talking about plugging it into the socket, I think  "I thought I'd start [playing a bit] (though I can't really play) once I plug it in." Pimputella as in sort of "press the buttons a bit".


----------



## Hakro

Just to complete Jonquiliser's translation (which is all correct):

"I thought I'd start playing a bit (though I can't really play) once I plug it in. But there's a small display where some text and numbers are flashing, so obviously I should put in some settings and I understand nothing of them. I haven't got a smallest sound out of it."

"Pushing the management" is an understandable mistake as "johto" means both management and electric cable.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

This isn't a verbatim translation but it renders the intent:

_I thought I'd be able to produce some sounds by just connecting it to the mains (even though I really can't play at all). However, it's got a small display with text and digits that flash on and off. In other words, I should probably make some settings and I know nothing about them. So far, I haven't been able to produce a single sound._


----------



## curebox

Thank you!  (to all three who posted here)  I thought that management didn't quite fit with the context of the rest of the post, but as I have had problems with this member, I wasn't exactly sure.  Some online translators are not too good.


----------



## Hakro

Curebox: *All* online translators (into Finnish) are not too good. So far I've seen no translator I could call even acceptable. They are all rubbish.


----------



## curebox

Tell me about it!  I have been led astray by words that can be translated so many different ways.  That is why occasionally I need some help in straightening out a translation.  Thank you again so much.


----------

